# Slab Lamp



## byJak (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's a little desk lamp I created last week, found a customer first day and now a few on back order

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2014)

That's cool.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice lamp there Jak.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 3, 2014)

Very cool!!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2014)

Very cool! Guess the heat from the bulb is not an issue? How did you achieve such a clean cut out?


----------



## byJak (Jul 3, 2014)

So the lamp only uses an 11 watt bulb to keep the heat down, I'm actually trying to source some frosted LED bulbs that way I can make them battery powered, as for the cut out there are a few ways to do it, the way I did it that worked the best so far was make a hair line cut parallel to the base then cut out the shape, and before I glue it back together, drill the hole out for the socket


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 4, 2014)

byJak said:


> So the lamp only uses an 11 watt bulb to keep the heat down, I'm actually trying to source some frosted LED bulbs that way I can make them battery powered, as for the cut out there are a few ways to do it, the way I did it that worked the best so far was make a hair line cut parallel to the base then cut out the shape, and before I glue it back together, drill the hole out for the socket


Thanks for the explanation, You did a great job on those cuts, pretty much invisible....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Southern Wood Catboat (Jul 8, 2014)

Sweet!


----------

